# Salomon F22 boots??



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's one of the best boots ever made, period. I owned a pair for a couple seasons, although not at the moment, and I have several friends running running various years of the F20, F22, and F24's also. Hell, I bought my gf a pair of F20's just a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's one of the best boots ever made, period. I owned a pair for a couple seasons, although not at the moment, and I have several friends running running various years of the F20, F22, and F24's also. Hell, I bought my gf a pair of F20's just a couple weeks ago too.


awsome, thats the comments i like to hear! lol how do the lacing systems hold up on them?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome boots. Good lacing system that lasts. I've had them for 2.5 seasons and LOVE em! I have worn them from first lift till after the bars close and they still go strong the next day. Get em!


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

All I heard over and over was that Salomon, Salomon, Salomon boots are best. I tried on Dialogues, Synapses, and F22s. I have 3 days on my F22s, they are amazing. Once I figured out how to lock down the lower zone, the only problem I've had is making them TOO tight. They are on the stiffer side, which I love, no heel lift, super light, and plenty warm although I wore them on spring days and my feet weren't overheating. I can't say enough good things. Not exactly a quick lace system but I find them so comfy I have no need to loosen throughout the day. You should at least give them a try. Everyone says they run narrow, but I have wider feet (I wear wide NB running shoes) and they fit me great. They're narrow in the heel, which is probably what you want. You should at least try them on.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

mwl001 said:


> All I heard over and over was that Salomon, Salomon, Salomon boots are best. I tried on Dialogues, Synapses, and F22s. I have 3 days on my F22s, they are amazing. Once I figured out how to lock down the lower zone, the only problem I've had is making them TOO tight. They are on the stiffer side, which I love, no heel lift, super light, and plenty warm although I wore them on spring days and my feet weren't overheating. I can't say enough good things. Not exactly a quick lace system but I find them so comfy I have no need to loosen throughout the day. You should at least give them a try. Everyone says they run narrow, but I have wider feet (I wear wide NB running shoes) and they fit me great. They're narrow in the heel, which is probably what you want. You should at least try them on.


awsome! i have a wider foot with a narrow heel too.... i plan on trying some here soon to see how they feel, what do u mean by locking down the lower zone???


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll try and explain, once you try a pair on you'll see what I mean. There are hooks on the top of the boot that you loop through and tighten one level at a time. Self-explanatory. However, the bottom is pre-laced and you have to tighten all at once. They are then looped through a pair of hooks permanently; you'll need to spend a minute making sure the lower zone is the preferred tightness before locking the first set of hooks in and moving up the boot. If I didn't do this I couldn't eliminate heel lift. This is probably no different than any other boot but they're the first of any brand I've owned, just used traditional lace rentals before.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

LTshredTN said:


> awsome! i have a wider foot with a narrow heel too.... i plan on trying some here soon to see how they feel, what do u mean by locking down the lower zone???


Salomons, especially in the F series of boot, are know to be tighter in the toe box than regular boots. Make sure you test fit these before buying given that you have a wider foot.

Oh, and I ride F20s and love them


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

That's sort of why I said what I did; I ordered my F22s online, then read about the supposed narrowness... and was resigned to returning them. However, they fit perfectly on my wide foot, and I've ridden them 3 days with absolutely no pain or foot fatigue. So at least try them.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

anybody know how the F22 compare to the F20 ??? wondered if there was much of a difference


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

LTshredTN said:


> anybody know how the F22 compare to the F20 ??? wondered if there was much of a difference


at this point, i highly recommend you to just try them on
no matter how we describe it, you may feel completely opposite from us due to shape of ur feet and ur ride style

i completely agree w/ previous review about unable to lock down the lower part and the overall narrowness and stiffness
i have 2 salomons and they are pretty good. you may also want to consider 32 as well as burton. boots is one area that burton is actually decent in (their top of the line boots).

finally, if you really want to be baller. get some Nike Snowboarding boots. their Zoom Kaiju line is sick


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> at this point, i highly recommend you to just try them on
> no matter how we describe it, you may feel completely opposite from us due to shape of ur feet and ur ride style
> 
> i completely agree w/ previous review about unable to lock down the lower part and the overall narrowness and stiffness
> ...


ok thanks, well ive owned 2 pair of burtons topline boots, and they have had bad heel lift within 2 weeks of riding!! i even tried a whole size smaller and it still did it, so im wanting to try something other then burton, salomon,32,DC,celcius


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

well i just ordered some F22's online cause no shops around here have any, closest place that could order them is 2hrs away! but i just guessed at the size compared to other boots ive had and will see i guess, returns are 100% and free return labels so it aint a big deal


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

What are you tricks for tightening the lower zone? I just got my F22s in and the fit and feel great except i'd like the lower tighter. They're actually not as narrow on my foot as i was hoping they'd be, but if i can tighten them up then i think i'm in b usiness. The heel feels great and the length is correct, too.

Also where are you supposed to hang the plastic pull handle thing? ha


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

TXBDan said:


> Also where are you supposed to hang the plastic pull handle thing? ha


Look at the top of your boots on the outer side (i.e., the right side on the right boot, and the left side on the left boot). There should be a 1.5-inch strap under which you can tuck the hook of the pull handle.

Salomons didn't use to have this strap. I have Dialogues from 2006, and you had to hook the pull handle on the side of the boot; eventually it would fall off during the day. But I just got some F20s and was pleased to see the little strap.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

On my F22s, 2009s? the first hooks of the upper zone have ratcheting teeth that will grip the lace as you tighten, so you can pull a little, let go, and have the laces stay tight. Then you can continue to pull tighter a little at a time until you're where you want to be. Those hooks I believe you cannot pull the laces off of, they're enclosed. Make sense?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm just breaking in my 09 F20's. One thing I found is that the lowest part of the laces don't seem to slide well enough to be pulled tight when you pull on the laces. It may get better once borken in. I'm considering putting a little wax on that area of the laces to get them to slide.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I ended up working the bottom area in by hand by just bending the sides in and out for a bit. They loosened up noticeably. Then when i put them back on and tightened up the bottoms more consciously, it worked and felt great. These are super comfy boots and the heel hold feels awesome. They're much smaller in profile than my old Burtons as well. Awesome!

Oh and these are the 2010 F22s, i found they have a little pocket in the leather, almost like a knife sheath, for the handle to go into.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

i persoanlly tried on a apair of f22's and didnt like them one bit. they seemed to be of great quality, but they just iddnt fit me well at all. i had pressure points, especially while flexing the boot, and i really couldnt get used to the speed lace system they used. i thought it took just as fast to just tie laces ur self. the only benefit i can see from this is tightening up quick when on the hill...u just grab ur strings adn pull instead of having to fumble with a knot all the time.
anyways i went with 32 lashed, they fit perfectly!


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

songa said:


> i persoanlly tried on a apair of f22's and didnt like them one bit. they seemed to be of great quality, but they just iddnt fit me well at all. i had pressure points, especially while flexing the boot, and i really couldnt get used to the speed lace system they used. i thought it took just as fast to just tie laces ur self. the only benefit i can see from this is tightening up quick when on the hill...u just grab ur strings adn pull instead of having to fumble with a knot all the time.
> anyways i went with 32 lashed, they fit perfectly!


I tend to agree with you about the speed-lacing -- it's a little faster, but not a huge time-saver. I like to loosen the laces on the top half of the boot a lot when I take the boot off, so I have to lace it all back up again the next time. But I do find it better to pull on one handle than on two separate laces -- easier on the fingers, and more consistent tension.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I tighten up the lower part which locks in, then do the rest of the boot. I think they're pretty fast once you get the hang of them.


----------

